# 2 Amazing Female Rats need a new home - Burbank, CA



## bradacus (Dec 27, 2010)

Hello 

I am moving across the US and my new home will not accept pets. I have two gorgeous female girls who now need a home unfortunately.

They are both well behaved and even potty trained. I have a martin r-695 (I believe - the big one) that you can buy off me for $50. If I find someone who I feel will be awesome for them then I'll just give you the cage as a gift.

I don't know what to do here - I hope somebody here has a need for my rats Artemis and Athena. They are very special to me. 

Here is a video of the cage and the rats.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=urxePGN8bSY

Thanks =[

Brad

ps. The rats were bred by a breeder by the way. They do not play well with others I have found out - they are used to each other and any time I have introduced a new rat it was attacked. To be honest though - I didn't really put a lot of effort into getting the rats to play together. I was a little scared that they might hurt each other.


----------



## riotfox (Apr 16, 2010)

aw im so sorry that you have to find them a new home . im in australia so i cant really help. may i ask what happened to the other rats you tried to introduce though...? as in what did you do with them once they didnt get along?


----------



## rattiesalem24 (Feb 21, 2010)

Aww, they are adorable! Hopefully they find a home soon!


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

if they were from a reputable breeder, that is probably where you should return them to, so they can be placed in new homes by the breeder themself.


----------



## bradacus (Dec 27, 2010)

riotfox said:


> aw im so sorry that you have to find them a new home . im in australia so i cant really help. may i ask what happened to the other rats you tried to introduce though...? as in what did you do with them once they didnt get along?


Well I had my girlfriend bring her rats over and they didn't get along. She just took them back and put them into their own cage when we were done trying.


----------



## bradacus (Dec 27, 2010)

Jaguar said:


> if they were from a reputable breeder, that is probably where you should return them to, so they can be placed in new homes by the breeder themself.


Thanks I'll try this.


----------

